# 2015 Ford F-150 Platinum sub upgrade



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Has anyone had any experience upgrading the subs on the Sony music system? It comes with a 8" sub but I'm looking to swap that out with something a little better. I replaced all of the OEM speakers and added a amp in my previous 2012 F-150 but never got to the subs. I'm looking to keep everything as is except the sub. I'm thinking something shallow mount from JL Audio unless someone can steer me in a better direction.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jbrax. My friend owns 2 custom car audio stores here. I've seen a lot of mediocre products in the car realm. I personally am amazed by JL's quality, and performance. I don't think you can go wrong.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Jbrax. My friend owns 2 custom car audio stores here. I've seen a lot of mediocre products in the car realm. I personally am amazed by JL's quality, and performance. I don't think you can go wrong.


 Thanks for the reply Willis. Yeah, I know in my younger years JL was the way to go when it came to amps and subs. There's a lot of unfamiliar names on the market now. I just want to make sure I get this right. I just got done reading Sonnie's build on his 2010 Platinum but I don't want to go that far just yet.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Any car audio shacksters have an opinion and care to offer insight?


----------



## lashlee (Mar 31, 2014)

You've got a few options, depending on what you want. I would look into true bass, Image Dynamics, Illusion, or Audiomobile.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

lashlee said:


> You've got a few options, depending on what you want. I would look into true bass, Image Dynamics, Illusion, or Audiomobile.


 Thanks, I've never heard of any of those brands but I'll check them out.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Admittedly I have OCD issues. I seem to go from one hobby to the next and never half way. Since my hearing loss I've started concentrating on my new ride. For any truck lovers out there it doesn't get much better than the new '15 Fords. Don't believe the steel vs aluminum commercials. FYI in 2018 GM will also be going aluminum and their commercials should be good. Here's a look at my level and more to come…


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Within the next month I'll have a full Focal/JL Audio system that is going to be impressive. Not sure but might be a featured system in a very popular publication. Stay tuned…


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

JBrax said:


> Has anyone had any experience upgrading the subs on the Sony music system? It comes with a 8" sub but I'm looking to swap that out with something a little better. I replaced all of the OEM speakers and added a amp in my previous 2012 F-150 but never got to the subs. I'm looking to keep everything as is except the sub. I'm thinking something shallow mount from JL Audio unless someone can steer me in a better direction.


JL would be the way to go if you have the $$$...

The 13" shallow mount can fit in a sealed box that replaces the center console...I have done the math and though its a bit tall in that position youll be hard pressed to fit it under the back seat...a much more complex and space robbing box.....

Ive got two 8in SoundQubed in a center console ported and and very happy with the results though its not flexing my windshield by any means...this left me all the space under the backseats for the amps and my new MiniDSP >


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

Any updates? Nice truck!


----------

